# Transistors for War Scythe



## knobToucher (Jun 18, 2019)

Does anyone have any suggestions on easier to acquire transistors to replace the AC176 and 2N1308's required for the War Scythe? 

I've got some 2N1308's that I bought for an Ungula build that I never got to work and I've got a feeling they might have actually been the problem. They've all got pretty high hFe's.


----------



## reubenreub (Jun 18, 2019)

So I ended up using a MP38A with an hfe of 120 for the AC176 and CV7351's with hfe of 215 for the 2N1308. The reaper side sounds fantastic but I have an issue with the tone stack on the hoof side that I'm currently debugging. I'd think you could try out some silicon transistors with similar gains to get you in the ballpark. Maybe a 2N1711 for the AC176 and some 2N3904 for the 2N1308?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 18, 2019)

You can get 2N1306 from Smallbear, they are a good sub for 2N1308.  I've been tempted to buy 2N1308's on eBay, but none of those sellers test their transistors or understand basic ESD practices.  I temporarily installed Si transistors in my Ungula during test & debugging.  The Ungula is pretty tolerant of HFE due to the tight DC feedback loops on all of the stages.  I always use sockets for Ge transistors because it's common to try a few for for best sound & more importantly, they are extremely sensitive to soldering heat.

What's your issue with the Hoof's tone stack?  The range on the Shift control is huge and IMO should be C25K.  Or increase R30.


----------



## reubenreub (Jun 18, 2019)

Second on the sockets and Small Bear for the transistors!

Oh, I think I've just got a bad solder joint or component in there somewhere. Sounds like it's cutting almost all of the higher frequencies off. Just need to take the time to probe it and find out what's going on.


----------

